# feel alone



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Im 24 my partner 29 i feel as if i am d only peron my age  goin through this ! anyone here rouhly around my age ?


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

hi, You are not alone i started ivf at 24 and now have a beautiful little girl following attempt two.  She will be three in april. It is hard as it seems few people around have these problems so young but it definately happens to more than you think!  I wish you the best whatever path you take.  in northern ireland you are entitled to one nhs attempt.

plusone


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,
I've been married since 23 and have wanted kids ever since.  I'm 30 now.  My husband and I started to really try when I was 27.  It takes so long to get anywhere with fertility treatment it's better if you're younger anyway.  A lot of people don't realise, but your fertility starts to drop after age 25!  Don't feel alone--You're a great candidate and you've got loads of time, so you can be more relaxed than the women that are nearing the end of the road.  Good luck at the HARI.  They are usually nice there, but can make you feel like just a number sometimes.  Write down all your questions before you go in and don't leave until they answer every single one!


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Just thought id pop in and say hi & wish u luck in your journey - im 27 now but had been TTC since i was 23/24, seems really young now when i think back     but i had my 1st shot at IVF with the Hari Unit last august when i was 26 and it was successful and I am now just over 34 wks pregnant      The Hari Unit actually told me that under the age of 29 it was less likely to be successful as someone that young shouldnt really need treatment    but thankfully it worked for us 1st time   

xxx


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

tanx a mill 4 ur reply i have been put on clomid 4 6months so i have my fingers crossed


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi angiebell

There is no need to feel alone the girls on here are fab n if you just need to have a rant go ahead ive done that.. How are you finding the clomid, i was on it for almost a year was horrendous i had awful mood swings.

Jillyhen


----------



## pixi (May 8, 2010)

hey
im 28 my dh is 27 and i was on clomiid when i was 21! 
it didnt work for me but i have heard lots of girls found it worked for them  
i know how you feel ,all my pals seem to be moms or are pregnant
since i got married every1 keeps asking "o when will the patter of tiny feet"
look at it as a good thing that your young because if you do try tx, your chances are better  
im new on this site but so far have found it great and there is loads of info and support on here
how are you finding the clomid??
best of luck


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just thought Id jump in. I started when I was 27 and Im now 30 and I actually wish I hadve started earlier. I did want kids earlier but thought I was too young. Dont feel alone hun, we're all in the same crazy boat! Im now going onto IUI after 12 cycles of clomid in the Coombe. It WILL HAPPEN FOR US ALL GIRLS, we just have to stick together and support eachother and stay positive and IT WILL HAPPEN!!! PMA PMA!! 

Big Hugs
Hope x


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

tanx ladies i didnt really ave any mood swings but am just really emotional im crying at d drop of a hat   im due the witch on tuesday so im already trying to convince myself dis is the month as i do every month wen i know in my heart and soul dat im not    but ill keep my head up as this was only my first cycle of clomid ! good luck to all u ladies out der ttc xxx


----------



## coolou (Jun 30, 2010)

Ur not alone!!! IM 27 and in the mid of an IVF cycle! My best friend from college the same age is havin a cycle in a few months! Also a couple i used to work with who is 24 is just about to start treatment!! it is sooo horrible when all your friends are having babies ect! I hope it all works for u. x Good luck!!!!


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey everybody sori I didn't get back I haven't been on in so long ! Clomid didn't work but I am now 6 days post et after a ICSI cycle so hopefully this is it 4 me


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i thought the same pet but ur def not alone..

ive just turned 25


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey thought id pop in im 26 Dh is 27 and we have just been out on the waiting list for icsi
Dh has a very low count so this is our only option so im now wishing the year away to start treatment in rfc belfast  
NCKB thats not good that they told you its less likely to work under age of 29 but so happy for you and shows doctors cant predict everything i hope im that lucky first time


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hopewishpray

We had our treatment in RFC as well so wanna wish u all the luck with ur journey..

As for bein told its less likely to work if ur under 29,thats awful..we were told the opposite..

our doc sent us straight away cos he said that the older u get the success rate drops..

anyway good luck to all u lovely ladies out there..really hope use get the best wee gift ever..

baby dust to u all..
   

Jenna xx


----------

